# iCal sur PC



## Kzimir (7 Février 2003)

Voilà, je voudrais savoir s'il y a moyen, de s'abonner à un calendrier iCal depuis un PC, via je ne sais quel logiciel / système... 

Et question subsidiaire, est-il possible de générer un calendrier iCal dynamiquement à partir d'un fichier HTML ?


----------



## MrStone (7 Février 2003)

Je ne suis pas sûr ni de l'un ni de l'autre... le plus simple doit être de publier directement ton calendrier en ligne, et ensuite de filer l'url aux abonnés... pour ce qui est d'une éventuelle appli PC compatible, à mon humble avis va falloir attendre un peu avant que ça existe.

Pour l'import, il doit y avoir des ruses avec des données xml, mais dans ce cas faut voir au niveau de la compatibilité du bazar... le format Vcalendar a l'air d'être de mise, et de syntaxe assez simple...
A toi de voir


----------



## Kzimir (7 Février 2003)

Bon, tant pis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ben au moins je me renseigne, sait-on jamais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci Mr Stone au taf


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2003)

Effectivemment tu peut utilisez les services d'iCal, mais juste pur visualiser des calendriers sur le net, tu peux allez voir mon site (désolé pour la pub... ;^).
Pour en créer actuellement amha il ne me semble pas avoir vu qqchose pour les pc.


----------



## Kzimir (9 Février 2003)

OK, tant pis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Merci de ta réponse !


----------



## RamDam (12 Février 2003)

Salut,

Mozilla Calendar sur Windows est compatible avec iCal dans les 2 sens:
On peut souscrire aux evenements publies par iCal et publier des evenements qu'iCal est capable d'importer, enfin d'apres ce qu'ils disent.

En tous cas ils ont tous deux le meme format et ca fonctionne aussi sous Linux ( et bientot sur mac) et sera integre a Mozilla un peu plus tard...

http://www.mozilla.org/projects/calendar/


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2003)

Mais malheuresement ce n'est pas opérationnel totalement actuellement  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . En attendant ce n'est pas le pied  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , connais tu d'autres soft compatible?


----------



## RamDam (17 Février 2003)

Non  je n'en connais pas d'autres.

Pourtant le format iCal  est un standart ouvert, ca devrait exister

Apple est encore en avance, comme d'habitude 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quant à Mozilla, j'ai trouvé chaussure a mon pied,
mais mes pieds ont tendances a grandir encore


----------

